# Free C++ Compiler for OS 9



## Assimil8or (Dec 12, 2001)

Hi, 
I'm a PC     user, but use Mac's at school, and I would like to ask if anybody knows where I can find a Free C++ Compiler for OS 9,..(if there is one..)


----------



## Buckey (Dec 12, 2001)

Apple has the free Macintosh Programmer's Workshop (MPW) which you can find here:

http://developer.apple.com/tools/mpw-tools/

If you move to OS X, you can get their new compiler which is based on the gcc compiler.

p.s.  Apple is phasing out MPW in favor of their new OS X offering.

Enjoy,

Buckey


----------



## Assimil8or (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll have a look at it 
thank you


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 13, 2001)

I have codewarrior(academic version-,not free)
_____________________________________
cout<< "no way to add executable files"<<endl;
cout<<"so obscure languages are not very usefull"<<endl;
cout<< "enjoy C or C++ or Java"<<endl;


----------

